# Apple Snail



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

Outgrown my tank. Size of a golf ball.
Looks like this http://www.melodymcfarland.com/?paged=14

If you have some spare colorful plants or tetras we could trade or you can have it for free.

Pickup off 635 and McArthur or 35 and Beltline

PS


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

do you still have the guppies, I would like them for my 15g. I called back and didn't hear from you.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

With they way you have said the yellow apple snail has been uprooting your plants, his name should be changed to "Dozer". If you still need him rehomed, I'll adopt him.


----------

